# identification please



## Mystery (Jan 18, 2007)

I had a lady bring this into me today - it had a bad cut on its throat that has healed nicely. It's very tiny, only the size of a hatchy. They are feeding it up and then will release it. It had stripes on it's tail. Water dragon? Situated SE Qld.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Australis (Jan 18, 2007)

Forrest Dragon


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 18, 2007)

im pretty sure its a angle headed dragon. hysipilurus spinipes(spelling)


----------



## Earthling (Jan 18, 2007)

The baby waterdragon Ive got setting up camp in the shed at the moment has more distinct markings then that pic you have.....i would say not a water dragon.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 18, 2007)

Chrisreptile said:


> im pretty sure its a angle headed dragon. hysipilurus spinipes(spelling)



i just realised that it doesnt have spikes on its back and neck. so i dont really know what it is


----------



## Mystery (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes, chrisreptile -it didn't have spikes. They were concerned about what to feed, it was eating ants, they took home some baby crix to see how it goes.


----------



## jordo (Jan 18, 2007)

Why don't they just let it go where they found it?


----------



## Mystery (Jan 19, 2007)

I have asked them to let it go and I'm hoping they will - they said they just wanted to get it eating properly before they let it go. She found it on her dads property, so I'm sure it won't be a problem taking it back there.


----------



## rubydimond (Jan 19, 2007)

im sure if you start feeding a wild animal it wont do any good once released because it wont start to hunt for food when its expecting you to feed it. or does that just happen with birds??


----------



## Mystery (Jan 19, 2007)

rubydimond said:


> im sure if you start feeding a wild animal it wont do any good once released because it wont start to hunt for food when its expecting you to feed it. or does that just happen with birds??



you are probably right - it being so small it could lose the hunting instinct. its a hard situation as it did have a bad cut to its neck when they found it and it has healed nicely. i will have a talk to them as they don't have a license or anything - the sooner released the better.


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 19, 2007)

wouldnt have a clue what it is, but when i take my beardies to mums to run around the back yard Bug eats anything that moves. i dont think shes lost her hunting instinct in 2 years of living with me (from about 5 days old) Chub eats all the dandelion flowers so i think she'd do ok if i let her go too,...(not that i'll ever do that)

i dont think a few weeks of care would harm its hunting instincts,....


----------



## Mystery (Jan 19, 2007)

thanks chris1 - you can't help but worry about the little guys. How she found it was her mum nearly put her cigarette out on it, thats how small it is.


----------



## OdessaStud (Jan 19, 2007)

Isnt it a shame that people cant leave things alone,the little dude was probably minding his own business enjoying his day and now hes captive of a lady whos trying to do good but should really have left him alone.JMO
What ever happened to what we were all taught as kids Look with you Eyes Not your Hands


----------



## JasonL (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm thinking it's a Tommy Roundhead?


----------



## junglist* (Jan 19, 2007)

My vote would be for jacky dragon, because of the length of the tail to body ratio. But that is my inexperienced (with dragz) opinion. I have vivid memories of the jacky dragon younguns at the ARP a couple of weeks ago looking very much like that.


----------



## python blue (Jan 19, 2007)

id say its ather a tommy round head or a jackie dragon


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 19, 2007)

I have a feeling that readysell, Wrasse, narkeg or Tan would be able to work it out


----------



## tan (Jan 19, 2007)

:lol: That's pretty funny Sdaji, what's your guess for this one!!:lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 19, 2007)

Put a Woma behind it and the answer will suddenly come to me five minutes before midnight, next Tuesday


----------



## rumpig (Jan 19, 2007)

look like hatchie ewd to me but need better pics


----------

